# Chaga Tea Recipe



## OneAcreCircus (Mar 13, 2007)

I posted this a few days ago on the cooking forum, but realized it may be better suited here...

I have a ton of Chaga Mushroom that i want to grind down and make into a tea. I only found one article online about how to use fresh chaga and it was about making a tincture (http://aradicle.blogspot.com/search/label/breast cancer)

I am not sure how this mushroom preserves and whether to dry it, how I should dry it... if there are any other effects of drinking it (besides medicinal)

Anyone with experience with the Chaga? 

Thanks!!


----------

